

Univariate Distribution Relationship Chart (MUST CLICK)  - mydpy
http://www.math.wm.edu/~leemis/chart/UDR/UDR.html

======
mydpy
Univariate distributions relationships interactive chart, with proofs! On any
statisticians' Christmas list! Compiled by one of my graduate advisers. Hope
you all enjoy!

------
mydpy
I really thought this was the coolest thing ever and I'm disappointed no one
else did. :(

